# Jordan of the Islands, Gods OG Kush



## KBM (Sep 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has experience growing or smoking Godbud x OG Kush by Jordan of the islands? Any comments on the breeder would be appreciated aswell. 

It sounds like a great cross and I have never grown either of the strains before. 

Heres a description from the breeder.

*Gods OG Kush*
Grows 4-5 feet bushy with yields of 4-6 ounces with medium dark green with hues of purple. Flavors of god and kush very distinct. This is one of the strongest strains I have produced.
                        Thank God! This is an amazing new cross from Jordan of the Islands! It's hard to go wrong with God Bud - a stinky, sticky and sweet purple skunk that drips with resin combined with the dank savoury goodness of OG Kush - this killer cross is sure to please. OG Kush has been a popular variety on the West Coast for years, these two legendary strains are an amazing combination for any Kush lover.
                         3-4 ft.
Indoor flowering  8 to 9 weeks in soil and in hydroponics 7 to 8 weeks.

Thanks,


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Sep 17, 2012)

I've tried some of their blue crosses.  Legit genetics IMO.


----------

